# Service power steering and stabilitrak after steering wheel swap.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

_So no one has nothing on this?_


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've gotten that message when reconnecting the battery while the driver's door was open. The fix was to disconnect the battery and reconnect it making sure the driver's door was closed.

I'm not sure what the deal is, but I did that more than once, so it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not sure what you did when swapping, but you do know that just adding the buttons is not enough to gain functionality? Also if the wheel is from another Chevy other than a Cruze, sometimes the button harnesses are different as well.

Have you had the negative battery cable replaced?


*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable*



*How to remove and replace your steering wheel*


----------

